# Revelation 13:18



## Scot (Jul 30, 2004)

I've heard it said that in Revelation 13:18, the original text reads: "for it is the number of man" not "for it is the number of [b:c8280eedaa]a[/b:c8280eedaa] man."

Does anyone know for sure if the "a" is there?

In other words, the text would be saying that the number is of mankind.


----------



## andreas (Aug 4, 2004)

(Greek NT - Textus Rec.) Revelation 13:18 [font=symbol:16681284b0][size=18:16681284b0]wde h sofia estin o ecwn ton noun yhfisatw ton ariqmon tou qhriou ariqmoV gar anqrwpou estin kai o ariqmoV autou cxV[/size:16681284b0] [/font:16681284b0]


It says,"the number of man",not the "number of a man." 
It is the number of fallen humanity,not the number of a particular man.
andreas


----------



## andreas (Aug 5, 2004)

You can find the beast,the old serpent, in the cosmos of the fallen humanity.He is their representative.They worship,glorify,and identify with him.They are in him,so in essence they are him.
andreas.


----------



## Scot (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Andreas, Do you post on the Mountain Retreat board?


----------

